

Samsung spotlights eHealth, VR and the smarthome at its developer conference - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2847408/opensource-subnet/samsung-developer-conference-wearables-virtual-reality-and-the-smart-home.html

======
stevep2007
All told, Samsung’s approach to these potentially disruptive markets — IoT, VR
and wearables — is more like Google’s. The company is completely comfortable
delivering early products, innovating with its developer community as hardware
and software improve with iteration. One can’t imagine Apple introducing
something like the Simband, telling the audience that it’s not sure exactly
what it will be used for, and then giving away all the intellectual property
to innovators.

